# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  الزعيم × الخرطوم الوطني

## الحريف

*المريخ 🆚 الخرطوم الوطني

الساعة : 7:30م
الملعب : دار الرياضة أمدرمان
بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز
القناة الناقلة : قناة الملاعب الرياضية
بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ لتعزيز الصدارة في لقاء ساخن أمام الخرطوم

يواصل "المريخ" رحلة دفاعه عن اللقب في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم السبت عندما يستضيف "الخرطوم الوطني" لحساب الجولة الثامنة من الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين على ملعب "دار الرياضة" بأمدرمان.

وتدخل الفرقة الحمراء الجولة وفي رصيدها "17" نقطة في صدارة الروليت بعد مرور ثمانية جولات وتطمح لتعزيز الصدارة والابتعاد عن صاحب المركز الثاني مع الاستفادة من تعثر المنافس المباشر  "الهلال العاصمي" بالتعادل السلبي أمام "الشرطة القضارف" عصر الأمس.

ويطمح ابناء التونسي "نصر الدين النابي" إلى مواصلة الانتصارات بينما يلعب "النابي" جولته الأولى مديراً فنياً ويطمح للفوز الأول ومحاولة التعرف أكثر على خياراته الفنية قبل جولة "الأهلي المصري" لحساب مجموعات الأبطال.

الطرف الثاني للمواجهة بقيادة المدرب "ابراهومة" يبحث عن النقطة رقم "15" امام "المريخ" للتساوي مع "الهلال العاصمي" في عدد النقاط ولديهما جولة مؤجلة من الأسبوع السابع.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تشكيله المريخ المتوقعة :
منجد النيل
طبنجة ـ امير  ـ اديلي ــ كرنقو
التاج ـ ضياء ـ وجدي ـ بكري 
تيري ـ الجزولي
الدكة
احمد عبد العظيم ـ عمار طيفور تمبش ـ بيبو ـ نمر ـ التكت ـ كنان عبدالكريم ـ السماني ـ عزام ـ حمزة داوود

بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## الحريف

*https://www.facebook.com/noureldin55...0956321702066/
رابط البث المباشر للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*انطلاقة اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يتقدم بهدف الجزولي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*خروج المحترف النيجيري إديلي بعد تعرضه لإصابة ودخول صلاح نمر
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*هدف التعادل للخرطوم من ضربة ثابتة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل الإيجابي ١/١
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*انطلاقة الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*خروج وجدي هندسة وبانغا
ودخول السماني الصاوي وعزام 
د. ٦٠
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اها مافي جديد
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*هل يوجد تردد لقناة الملاعب في نايل سات ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نهاية اللقاء بالتعادل الإيجابي هدف لكل
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الديسكو يكشف مواطن الخلل

___تقاسم  المريخ والخرطوم  الوطني نقاط  المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز  وقدم "الديسكو" فائدة كبيرة للمدير الفني الجديد للفرقة الحمراء "نصر الدين النابي "   بكشف   مواطن  الخلل  قبل  خوض مجموعات الأبطال الأفريقية..

مختطفات من اللقاء

__ الخرطوم الوطني كان يستحق النقاط كاملة وقدم مباراة  مفتوحة وكرة ممرحلة وظهر ابناء "الديسكو " بصورة مميزة .

__   الشيخ    محمد   الشيخ   " شيخو" و معتز هاشم وكيتا  وكرشوم  بالإضافة لحارس الخرطوم  نجوم المباراة  ...

__ المريخ يحتاج للكثير  فنيا وبدنيا قبل المشاركة الأفريقية .

__  الجهة  اليسرى  للفرقة   الحمراء الصداع المتكرر والمرض المزمن  الذي  صعب  علينا علاجه  "طبنجة"  لا يصلح داخليا فكيف نعتمد عليه أفريقيا ، التفكير خارج الصندوق واقصد به "التوليف" فلنضعه نصب أعيننا ي" نابي"ظ ظ ظ ظ ظ 

__خط الوسط والذي كان سر تفوق الفرقة الحمراء في الفترة السابقة  أصبح  هو  مكمن  الداء ، قديما نقول امتلاك الوسط يعني  الفوز باللقاء و حاليا  نقول   الكرة  وسط فلينظر الجهاز الفني كيف كان وسط المعشوق اليوم...

__ضياء الدين و التاج يعقوب "نفس الأستايل" فكيف نتحكم في  الوسط  ، نحتاج لمقاتلين لافتكاك الكرات  أمثال"الصيني ورمضان ومحمد الرشيد  "ولمن    يصنعون المستحيل أمثال "التش والصاوي قديما "  ...

__وجدي  من نوعية اللاعبين  الذين يجيدون قراءة  الملعب وهم في دكةالبدلاء  ولذلك نقول هندسة دخوله كبديل يصنع الفارق "" افيد وافضل للاعب والفريق"" ....

__ السماني وبكري  الإبتعاد  عن اللعب التنافسي خصم كثيرا من  ظهورهما بالشكل المطلوب  ولذلك نقول  للنابي   ورفاقه  في الجهاز الفني واحدة واحدة على الثنائي ..

__كرنقو وضياء الدين والجزولي  الثلاثي الافضل من جانب الأحمر  ، بينما خزل المخزون اللياقي التاج يعقوب ..

__سيف الدين " تيري" أنشغل بدولارات" التسجيل" وفضيحة ال"تسجيل "  ففقد   ميزة "التسجيل "  ووضع  " صفر كبير "  قبل إعادة  "التسجيل" ..

__  هداف   الابطال   "تيري" يحتاج   لمعالجة نفسية من قبل الجهاز   الفني    قبل  المعالجة    التهديفية  ، ولابد من الجهاز الإداري   كذلك    مناقشة   " تيري "   وتهيئة الأجواء له ليعود لمستواه  "عالجوه  ولا  تحطموه  ""ظ ظ ظ 

____شجاعة  المدير    الفني   وإهتمامه بالابطال   جعله يدفع بالنيجيري    لمعرفة   مستواه  ، ولن نحكم عليه من المباريات الأولية بحكم إنه لم يتاقلم على الأجواء واللاعبين ...

___الابطال تحتاج رجال و"حمزة داؤد " واحد منهم..

__التفكير في معسكر قصير خارج أرض الوطن هو الطريق الصحيح والوحيد للوقوف امام الأهلي المصري  العنيد....

__لو كنت مكان " النابي " لطلبت مواجهة الكوماندوز مرة أخرى قبل التوجه لقاهرة المعز...

#أخيرا

__يبقى مجلس المريخ  هو المسئول  الأول عن غياب عناصر كنا نتعشم أن تشارك في الأبطال وترجح كفة الأبطال ويأتي في مقدمتها " الثنائي " الصيني وكردمان " وسعيدي شيونة المحترف الجديد ....

____تجهيز   الدبابة    النيجيرية "ادجو"   وأستعجال وصول "سعيدي" ...

تقديم مباراة المريخ القادمة وليس تأجيلها هو التفكير الصحيح

_____قلم رياضي/معتز الفاضل

_____لنا عودة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعادل مفيد للفريق وتجربة قوية قبل المعركة الافريقية الصعبة

*

----------

